# Buzzing/Humming Countertop Range



## hychesee (Oct 31, 2008)

Does it have an older style analog clock? they use a synchronous motor and can hum.


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

You may have a humdinger trapped inside....:laughing: Sorry, just joking around.

The clock idea could be the case. I had an old stove years ago, that the clock DID hum at times. If not, well, you might want to have someone take a look at it. You can't be too careful.


----------



## hychesee (Oct 31, 2008)

bofusmosby said:


> You may have a humdinger trapped inside....:laughing: Sorry, just joking around.


Last the summer I had a bird come down my 20' foot chimney and navigate 6' of stove pipe into my wood stove, it didn't hum and sounded more like a baseball being thrown around in there. Good thing I forgot to close the damper otherwise it would of died in the flue, I opened all the doors and the little "blackbird" found its way out.


----------



## JRoot (Oct 9, 2007)

There is no clock. I know the kind you are talking about though, my parents have one. Doesnt sound like the hum is a big concern??


----------



## hychesee (Oct 31, 2008)

OK so there are no lights, clock, or timer built in to the range, is it a self cleaning or convection model? and how old would you say it is.


----------



## JRoot (Oct 9, 2007)

I'd say 15-20 yrs old. There are 4 burners and 4 control knobs. Its not self cleaning, and is totally idependent of the oven unit. The only way I can get the humming to stop is by throwing the breaker. I have turned all of the burners on and off to se if it would affect the hum and it doesnt....


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

That is strange. From what you describe, *I *would throw the breaker off and disconnect the wires at the terminals on the infinite switchs one switch at a timet hen turn the breaker back on and see if I could locate the problem, but I have some experience with the infinite switchs and the wiring. You could kill the power just to be safe and disconnect the wires at the elements. No change of getting them crossed that way as long as you put the same two back on the same element. 
Btw, the infinite switches I speak of are the temp switchs that operate the individual elements.
I don't think I would let it sit there with power on while it is humming or leave it unattended. Either throw the breaker or pull the plug from the wall.

P.S. With power off, check the connections on the back of the range where the power comes in. Make sure all connections are tight there and at the elements. Wouldn't hurt to also check for tight connections on the switchs too.


----------



## JRoot (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks, I think I'll take your approach on this boman and disconnect each infinite switch one at a time. Taking a closer look at it, three of the switches have identical knobs, and the 4th is different, maybe a replacement. This will be the first one I check out.

Im still curious what could make a switch hum like that - if it is in fact the switch making the noise.

Thnks for the help so far everyone.


----------

